# Oct 2019 - Failing scores



## LyceeFruit PE

I know some folks have posted their failing scores in the various other threads. But if you're up to it, please post your power score here. Diagnostic too if you want (crop out your name).

No pressure, no judgement.

If you want, you can PM me and Ill post it for you.

Ive failed 6 times and have not received my results yet for Oct 2019.


----------



## Novanian

First time 48/80.

NFPA in Amazon cart now, to burnt ( literally) after the spring 2020 exam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Novanian said:


> First time 48/80.
> 
> NFPA in Amazon cart now, to burnt ( literally) after the spring 2020 exam


You didnt have NFPA 70 for the test?  

Or do you mean 70E, 30B, 497, 499, etc?


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I know some folks have posted their failing scores in the various other threads. But if you're up to it, please post your power score here. Diagnostic too if you want (crop out your name).
> 
> No pressure, no judgement.
> 
> If you want, you can PM me and Ill post it for you.
> 
> Ive failed 6 times and have not received my results yet for Oct 2019.


best of luck  that is so motivating that you keep putting your foot forward and attempting the test. What state you waiting on results from?


----------



## Novanian

LyceeFruit said:


> You didnt have NFPA 70 for the test?
> 
> Or do you mean 70E, 30B, 497, 499, etc?


70E


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SparkyBill thanks, tbh I dont have a choice if ilI wanna get promoted at my company. Im waiting on VT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Novanian said:


> 70E


Can you get it thru your company? We have access to a whole host of standards which is how I acquired my copies


----------



## Novanian

LyceeFruit said:


> Can you get it thru your company? We have access to a whole host of standards which is how I acquired my copies


Nope.

I work for a utility company so the PE isnt even required for anything and it's never used. We dont even have the NESC on hand because we have it distilled into our standards book so anything NEC and NFPA was foreign to me until I started studying.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Novanian said:


> Nope.
> 
> I work for a utility company so the PE isnt even required for anything and it's never used. We dont even have the NESC on hand because we have it distilled into our standards book so anything NEC and NFPA was foreign to me until I started studying.


Ooo ok, thats sucky


----------



## bdpower

Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam - Spiral Bound Version (Spiral-bound) : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0988187612/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

From my inbox:

36/80

42/80

Also, if after a few days reflection, you want to post weaknesses so we can help lift you up, we'll be here!


----------



## justin-hawaii

This is the latest that I have from my survey.  I'll post the link once I finish my analysis of the results.  I ask people to put their score in terms of number of correct as opposed to percentage.  In my opinion, the 55 is probably a percentage, as opposed to 55 out of 80.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

LyceeFruit said:


> I know some folks have posted their failing scores in the various other threads. But if you're up to it, please post your power score here. Diagnostic too if you want (crop out your name).
> 
> No pressure, no judgement.
> 
> If you want, you can PM me and Ill post it for you.
> 
> Ive failed 6 times and have not received my results yet for Oct 2019.


Rooting for you!


----------



## Wow_PE!

justin-hawaii said:


> This is the latest that I have from my survey.  I'll post the link once I finish my analysis of the results.  I ask people to put their score in terms of number of correct as opposed to percentage.  In my opinion, the 55 is probably a percentage, as opposed to 55 out of 80.
> 
> View attachment 15361


55  I hope that person had a typo that said they failed with a 55.  Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## DLD PE

There's no way 55 is a failing score.  I'd bet my paycheck on it.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

46/80 - power @MEtoEE I hope you did better. :,-(


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm sorry new friend @Spickett (ps I keep thinking your avatar is kermit)


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry man.  Wow I just checked mine...40/80.  That's worse than last time...I scored 43/80.  I'm shocked to be honest.  I really felt I did better this time.  I'm pretty bummed.  Not because I failed, but because I put in so much time and effort only to do worse.Not only that, but I"m looking at my diagnostic and find I did the worst on stuff I felt I did best on.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm sorry @MEtoEE *hugs*

Both you &amp; @Spickett, I seriously recommend waiting til January to make a decision to re-register and to start gathering new sources. Give yourself some time &amp; space


----------



## tmntjmc

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm sorry @MEtoEE *hugs*
> 
> Both you &amp; @Spickett, I seriously recommend waiting til January to make a decision to re-register and to start gathering new sources. Give yourself some time &amp; space


Congrats on your passing!!! I know it's subjective, but do you think you really did something different this time to pass!? I failed my 4th attempt but I have baby #2 coming in April so I'm not sure I'll take it but then again, I know people who have passed the test with literally 1 week of studying.. any advice? What did you do? I'm not giving up as hard as it is to keep going after fails


----------



## Engineerbabu

Texas provides grade of NCEES exam... I got 92


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> Congrats on your passing!!! I know it's subjective, but do you think you really did something different this time to pass!? I failed my 4th attempt but I have baby #2 coming in April so I'm not sure I'll take it but then again, I know people who have passed the test with literally 1 week of studying.. any advice? What did you do? I'm not giving up as hard as it is to keep going after fails


Thank you!

It really is hard to keep going. As you know, I know that very well. 

I did do something different this time. I finally sucked it up and paid for a course. I took @Zach Stone, P.E.'s course -I did it for 3 months. I studied virtually with @FelizENG. I had most of the guides from @justin-hawaii from last time but when he released new ones I bought those. I had 234 hours of study this time and 147 from April 2019 under my belt plus my feeble attempts from studying previously.

I let studying become my life. And it sucked but most of my weekends and weeknights were studying. I recognized when I wasn't productive and didn't study. A cutback week or taper time if you're a runner like I am. And doing that definitely helps prevent burn out. 

A book that doesn't show up on anyone's list but helped me answer numerous questions and understand some fundamentals better is the ABB Protective Relaying: Principles &amp; Applications. I read the first 11 chapters I think and took detailed notes. I used my notes to answer multiple questions both in April &amp; October.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I also took 4 timed practice exams: NCEES bok then Zach's then Justin's then Zach's again


----------



## tmntjmc

LyceeFruit said:


> I also took 4 timed practice exams: NCEES bok then Zach's then Justin's then Zach's again


Wow. I'm just happy the time you put in have you the result deserved! I tried Zach's class 3 months for Oct 2018 and free retake for April and I still fell short.. this time around I just did practice problems but it's so hard to study for a test you don't know what's on it.. it's disheartening..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Engineerbabu thanks for sharing! Texas does some math to the raw data from NCEES - I wish they'd share the math!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> Wow. I'm just happy the time you put in have you the result deserved! I tried Zach's class 3 months for Oct 2018 and free retake for April and I still fell short.. this time around I just did practice problems but it's so hard to study for a test you don't know what's on it.. it's disheartening..


It is, I keep saying that the Power exam is a crapshoot. Because it really really is. I have 7 tests to look at and all are very very different


----------



## DLD PE

Is ABB Protective Relaying the one by Blackburn?  That was one recommended at one point by Zach but I found it difficult to read.  I read the Glover book this past time but maybe I'll back to ABB and spend more time on it.


----------



## tmntjmc

LyceeFruit said:


> It is, I keep saying that the Power exam is a crapshoot. Because it really really is. I have 7 tests to look at and all are very very different


Seriously like no kidding I don't think there was any amount of studying I could've done for this last one that I feel would've made me pass. But then again luck is a big part of it. It just hasn't been my turn yet.. just not sure what to study anymore. I have tons of practice problems, Zach's notes and tests, pro guides sample problems, gaffeos, etc. Just don't know where to turn to anymore!


----------



## Frozen Electrons

MN just released a bit ago...I failed (first time) with a 47. Onwards to Spring 2020!


----------



## uhbad

43/80 first time. Power Electronics shhhmacked me so thats probably going to be my focus next time around.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Is ABB Protective Relaying the one by Blackburn?  That was one recommended at one point by Zach but I found it difficult to read.  I read the Glover book this past time but maybe I'll back to ABB and spend more time on it.


no it isn't by Blackburn. I messed up the title, my apologies.

It's this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Protective-Relaying-Theory-Applications-No/dp/0824709721

And that book will reference this one, but I haven't read thru it yet:

https://www.amazon.com/Protective-Relaying-Electrical-Computer-Engineering/dp/0824781953/ref=pd_sim_14_8?_encoding=UTF8&amp;pd_rd_i=0824781953&amp;pd_rd_r=4cba61d9-ac69-41e3-8a0e-e420b769b77a&amp;pd_rd_w=X7JiW&amp;pd_rd_wg=XAWdT&amp;pf_rd_p=04d27813-a1f2-4e7b-a32b-b5ab374ce3f9&amp;pf_rd_r=DJKD7ZPBH3NNYHE88PXR&amp;psc=1&amp;refRID=DJKD7ZPBH3NNYHE88PXR


----------



## DLD PE

Wow thanks.  I've never heard of that one.  I'll check it out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

uhbad said:


> 43/80 first time. Power Electronics shhhmacked me so thats probably going to be my focus next time around.


power electronics was my constant nemesis


----------



## AlabamaEngineer

Failed - 46/80 here. First timer, fresh out of college. Trying to stay optimistic about my future chances. Your perseverance is encouraging. Keep trying, don't give up on it!


----------



## DLD PE

AlabamaEngineer said:


> Failed - 46/80 here. First timer, fresh out of college. Trying to stay optimistic about my future chances. Your perseverance is encouraging. Keep trying, don't give up on it!


You too @AlabamaEngineerdon't give up!

Right now the worst part is hearing from friends and family (and even some co-workers who have never taken it).  Even before the results came I hated hearing shit like, "Oh, you got this" or "I know you'll pass", or "I just KNOW you passed.  I can feel it!" and things like "You're the smartest person I know.  You were at the top of your class.  Why would you doubt you could pass a test?"  Even my boss (who never took it) said, "I know so-and-so passed and he's an idiot so SURELY you can pass" and I even got the comment "I heard the masters electrical license exam is harder than the PE).  It pisses me off that people form opinions about stuff they know nothing about.  I know they're all well-meaning but I'd rather they not act like this thing should be so easy.

You just have to learn to put blinders on and keep plugging away.  That's why these forums are so great.  Everyone understands what you're going through.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Everyone in my office was the same way. They want to encourage you but in all actuality its a lot to tell someone you failed when they've been saying you'll pass etc. 50% of all 1st timers failed the power exam, 75% of retakers failed. Those facts didn't make it any easier telling my wife and my boss that I failed by a couple questions today though.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

So is the consensus that the passing score was probably a 49 or 50? I haven't seen anything higher go by.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> power electronics was my constant nemesis


Me too.  I got 3/7 and then 2/7 (went backwards) this time.  And I thought I was pretty good at these.  There's something wrong here (with me and this section) that I will have to figure out.

Hmmm I wonder if there's a way to contact NCEES and request an audit?  Like can you go and at least review your own exam so you can see exactly which ones you got wrong?


----------



## bdpalmer

Spickett said:


> So is the consensus that the passing score was probably a 49 or 50? I haven't seen anything higher go by.


I think a 50/80 is the lowest possible passing score so far. I think we had a 49/50 failing score here already. As more results come out and people post that number may go up some


----------



## justin-hawaii

NCEES just released their pass rates for the October 2019 exam.  https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/

For context, I have the last pass rates.  Feel free to check my math, but it seems like this test was harder than previous tests.

October 2019 - Overall pass rate - (1106 x 50% + 726 x 26%) / (1106 + 726) = 40.4%

April 2019 - Overall pass rate - 50%

October 2018 - Overall pass rate - 43%

April 2018 - Overall pass rate - 49%

https://www.engproguides.com/power-pe-survey.html


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

justin-hawaii said:


> NCEES just released their pass rates for the October 2019 exam.  https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/
> 
> For context, I have the last pass rates.  Feel free to check my math, but it seems like this test was harder than previous tests.
> 
> October 2019 - Overall pass rate - (1106 x 50% + 726 x 26%) / (1106 + 726) = 40.4%
> 
> April 2019 - Overall pass rate - 50%
> 
> October 2018 - Overall pass rate - 43%
> 
> April 2018 - Overall pass rate - 49%
> 
> https://www.engproguides.com/power-pe-survey.html


So as someone who took all 4 of those exams... April 2018 was the hardest in my opinion. With this one as second.


----------



## Novanian

Whoa 50%  pass rate? Is that the lowest it's been for first time takers ? Just curious


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Novanian said:


> Whoa 50%  pass rate? Is that the lowest it's been for first time takers ? Just curious


I think it’s been lower before.


----------



## BabyYoda

40/80 Fail on the Power Exam

3rd time test taker for this one


----------



## Drewism

The pass rate has been lower but that is significantly lower than average.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> Everyone understands what you're going through.


No doubt. You have support here. I'm a more-than-four-timer so I'm right there with you buddy! Keep at it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> You're the smartest person I know.


I've never had this problem. :rotflmao:


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Nothing I can do about it obviously, would just like to say that's actually F'in insane that the "First time test takers" literally have a coin-flip at passing. 50% seems a little absurd. Seems like higher up management should either take a look at it, or the industry needs to realize how low these pass rates seem to keep going for first time takers. The amount of money/instant promotions needs to be following the trend of going up, if these pass rates keep going down. 

/endrant I'm sorry


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Well, as a first time test taker, I was certain I failed but ended up passing within a reasonable margin.  Definitely thought the Power PE was very hard, but it seems like everyone feels that way with their exam cycle, and deserving so!


----------



## MoselyHutHut

I majored in mechanical engineering and passed power on my first shot only 4 years out of college.  Also work in heavy electrical construction, so don’t come across a crazy amount of theory. Spent about 200 Hours self studying... Go figure


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

The pass rate is ridiculously low compared to historical numbers and other disciplines. They really need to adjust something to make it more equitable for engineers taking the Power exam. There would be more than a hundred more passers with a comparable pass rate to other disciplines. 

Here are the pass rates over the years. https://ppi2pass.com/pe-exam/resources/pe-exam-pass-rates/historical-pe-exam-pass-rates


----------



## bdhlphcdh

DilutedAr18 said:


> The pass rate is ridiculously low compared to historical numbers and other disciplines. They really need to adjust something to make it more equitable for engineers taking the Power exam. There would be more than a hundred more passers with a comparable pass rate to other disciplines.
> 
> Here are the pass rates over the years. https://ppi2pass.com/pe-exam/resources/pe-exam-pass-rates/historical-pe-exam-pass-rates


I think pass rates are very difficult to quantify because you don't have a controlled group to take the exam each cycle.


----------



## GHermann

38/80, second time. What's funny is that my first time (October 2018, That was 42/80) was even higher than October 2019

Disappointing, but that's how things are. I'll re-register and try again in April.

Is anyone doing a study group for April? I think I asked earlier this year and got no replies, I study better in a group than alone.


----------



## DLD PE

My score was 43/80 in October 2018.

I took it for the second time and scored 40/80 this past October.

I'm attaching both diagnostics.  I took the weekend to chill and reflect.  I'm still at a loss to explain how I could have possibly done worse.  How is it possible I got 50% of this wrong?  I must be way overconfident on the material I think I know.  

I've took Zach's course before the first exam and went heavier on timed practice exams the second time around.  I've taken NCEES, Graffeo, Eng Pro Guides (both of them including the one on Codes) and Zach Stone's practice exam, the one he issued last fall.  I have the Complex Imaginary exams, but never took any of them since I thought the ones mentioned above were more challenging and it was better to do those, even multiple times instead of CI.

I thought I put in plenty of time, but maybe I"m one of those students who just need more time for all this stuff to sink in.  

I'm open to any suggestions/advice.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shamsdebout

Looks like GA is out, but I haven't gotten my results.  Was searching numbers and they issued license today for examination.


----------



## Coffee

I got 40/80.


----------



## tmntjmc

MEtoEE said:


> My score was 43/80 in October 2018.
> 
> I took it for the second time and scored 40/80 this past October.
> 
> I'm attaching both diagnostics.  I took the weekend to chill and reflect.  I'm still at a loss to explain how I could have possibly done worse.  How is it possible I got 50% of this wrong?  I must be way overconfident on the material I think I know.
> 
> I've took Zach's course before the first exam and went heavier on timed practice exams the second time around.  I've taken NCEES, Graffeo, Eng Pro Guides (both of them including the one on Codes) and Zach Stone's practice exam, the one he issued last fall.  I have the Complex Imaginary exams, but never took any of them since I thought the ones mentioned above were more challenging and it was better to do those, even multiple times instead of CI.
> 
> I thought I put in plenty of time, but maybe I"m one of those students who just need more time for all this stuff to sink in.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions/advice.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 15486
> 
> 
> View attachment 15487


I feel like I studied about the same, with similar material. I took Zach's course twice for Oct 2018 and Apr 2017 and I thought both those times I had it in the bag and ended up doing about the same 40/80, 42/80. I personally know of someone passing the test with maybe 2 weekends of "studying" but then again I also believe there is a heavy amount of luck involved in this test.. In any event, I am not going to bother with theory too much, I'm simply going to try to just get more and more familiar with problems and references to better navigate the test. There are some areas where I simply won't be able to master enough to do well on an exam like this. I have accepted the fact that it will take multiple attempts for me to pass this test but I will keep going until it's over with!! This was my 4th attempt. Don't give up!! I may buy the PPI practice exam book this time around.


----------



## AlabamaEngineer

Spickett said:


> So is the consensus that the passing score was probably a 49 or 50? I haven't seen anything higher go by.


I know a guy who failed with a 49/50. Haven't seen any 50 or above that failed (so far).


----------



## MagicSmoke

I got 37 and this was my first time taking the test.  I didn't feel great after I took the exam, but I didn't feel like I did worse than 50%.  Makes me feel like I not only failed the test, but bombed it.  I'm going to grind on practice tests through PPI. That's what I just did not have time for when studying for the test.  My work load was not ideal for studying in the months and weeks prior to the test.  The outlook is looking better for the April exam as far as my work load is concerned.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> may buy the PPI practice exam book this time around.


Don't. Get Complex Imaginary if you don't already have that


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Did you guys that just took the exam "feel" like you could "attempt" almost every problem, but had problems coming up with correct numbers, or did you feel for multiple questions you were like "what the heck? What's that? How would anyone know this?" type questions? 

Sorry I'm taking it for the first time in April and I'm just curious how it actually felt while taking the test.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Don't. Get Complex Imaginary if you don't already have that


Can you please elaborate why?


----------



## DLD PE

SparkyBill said:


> Can you please elaborate why?


Don't want to put words in her mouth and I'll let her answer, but I'm guessing CI has problems more closely related to the real exam questions than PPI.  I've also heard similar comments from others who have seen both.  I have CI but not PPI so I can't fairly judge them side by side.  I can only tell you what I've heard.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

MEtoEE said:


> Don't want to put words in her mouth and I'll let her answer, but I'm guessing CI has problems more closely related to the real exam questions than PPI.  I've also heard similar comments from others who have seen both.  I have CI but not PPI so I can't fairly judge them side by side.  I can only tell you what I've heard.


Sorry I'm stupid. I read that as her saying "Don't get CI if you haven't already". 

She was saying DON'T get PPI, get CI. I completely agree. PPI has gotten alot of my money. Their material is useless for the FE and looks just as outdated for the PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Don't want to put words in her mouth and I'll let her answer, but I'm guessing CI has problems more closely related to the real exam questions than PPI.  I've also heard similar comments from others who have seen both.  I have CI but not PPI so I can't fairly judge them side by side.  I can only tell you what I've heard.


Correct.

I have an older edition of the PPI manual and PPI exam questions. And the exam questions are far far far below what's on the exam. They were for the exam specs that they were written for. It isn't worth the money. I used the PPI manual on the test but never did more than glance at the questions in the practice guide they offer.


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Don't. Get Complex Imaginary if you don't already have that


PPI really only helps with basic and speed of doing said basic calculations. CI is much better imo


----------



## Orchid PE

These are _*really* _good in addition to the complex imaginary exams:

[SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1731454155/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_jO89DbCKH0H0G[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1095317660/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_kO89DbBGMRSV2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1726729826/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_nO89Db6Z946QV[/SIZE]


----------



## MagicSmoke

I've never even heard of complex imaginary.  It seems like many of you recommend CI over PPI prep material?  I used PPI for the Oct 2019 exam and I did notice that the questions during practice aren't really the same as far as form and level of difficulty as on the test itself.  I have all the PDF's of the material from the course I took, so I wasn't going to purchase a prep course again, but I was considering purchasing access to their quiz generator, which also comes with a full practice exam.  I'm concerned about buying a book that only allows me to take a single practice exam and that's it.  At the same time, I've given PPI more than enough of my money as it is.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> PPI really only helps with basic and speed of doing said basic calculations. CI is much better imo


Exactly. PPI practice test sucks. The CI ones are good and tbh didn't change much at all between their 2011 &amp; 2017 printings.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MagicSmoke said:


> I've never even heard of complex imaginary.  It seems like many of you recommend CI over PPI prep material?  I used PPI for the Oct 2019 exam and I did notice that the questions during practice aren't really the same as far as form and level of difficulty as on the test itself.  I have all the PDF's of the material from the course I took, so I wasn't going to purchase a prep course again, but I was considering purchasing access to their quiz generator, which also comes with a full practice exam.  I'm concerned about buying a book that only allows me to take a single practice exam and that's it.  At the same time, I've given PPI more than enough of my money as it is.


100% reccommend CI practice tests - theres 4. it comes in one book.

Theres also a Code Drill book. Which I have but never used (whatever my coworker doesn't want to buy off of me, I'll list for sale later so BOLO)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Here is another to *AVOID*.

It's massively overpriced for how incredibly basic it is. I wish I had opened the package within the return window so I could have gotten my money back.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1725759314/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Here is another to *AVOID*.
> 
> It's massively overpriced for how incredibly basic it is. I wish I had opened the package within the return window so I could have gotten my money back.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1725759314/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


Wow, this REALLY shocks me. I also already own this book, but haven't started it because I'm wanting to finish Zach's course and get my "binder of material" before I start hammering problems outside of his course/quizzes. Wasim's FE book, to me, is the electrical holy grail of the FE exam. It IS BY FAR better than any of the books I owned (I had about 6 including 2 PPI books). 

Good to know early though so I haven't wasted a lot of time on his PE book.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think the CI practice problems are fantastic for practicing and refreshing on material, but I don't think they're as difficult as most of the real exam questions. I got vols 1-4 in the one book and practiced all four of those first.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think the CI practice problems are fantastic for practicing and refreshing on material, but I don't think they're as difficult as most of the real exam questions. I got vols 1-4 in the one book and practiced all four of those first.


I did them as supplemental problems. Never sat down and did the whole exam as timed or at once.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SparkyBill said:


> Wow, this REALLY shocks me. I also already own this book, but haven't started it because I'm wanting to finish Zach's course and get my "binder of material" before I start hammering problems outside of his course/quizzes. Wasim's FE book, to me, is the electrical holy grail of the FE exam. It IS BY FAR better than any of the books I owned (I had about 6 including 2 PPI books).
> 
> Good to know early though so I haven't wasted a lot of time on his PE book.


If you can get your money back, do it


----------



## MagicSmoke

Based on what I've read here, I may just get the CI practice problems (vol 1-4) and the NCEES practice exam to run through, as well as this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0988187612/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

I already have a couple of books that arrived to me after the test (Power Systems by Glover and Electrical Machines by Wildi) that will provide me with more motor and power systems questions.


----------



## Warrior PE

MagicSmoke said:


> I've never even heard of complex imaginary.  It seems like many of you recommend CI over PPI prep material?  I used PPI for the Oct 2019 exam and I did notice that the questions during practice aren't really the same as far as form and level of difficulty as on the test itself.  I have all the PDF's of the material from the course I took, so I wasn't going to purchase a prep course again, but I was considering purchasing access to their quiz generator, which also comes with a full practice exam.  I'm concerned about buying a book that only allows me to take a single practice exam and that's it.  At the same time, I've given PPI more than enough of my money as it is.


i attended the August online classes from PPI, which one did you attend August or July?


----------



## Orchid PE

I heard Power Reference Manual by Camara was pretty bad. I didn't get it, so does anyone else have experience with it?


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> These are _*really* _good in addition to the complex imaginary exams:
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1731454155/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_jO89DbCKH0H0G[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1095317660/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_kO89DbBGMRSV2[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1726729826/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_nO89Db6Z946QV[/SIZE]


I can't reiterate enough how close some of these questions are to awesomeness.

Like, *real* close.... Like "this" *fingers touching* close.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer PE said:


> I heard Power Reference Manual by Camara was pretty bad. I didn't get it, so does anyone else have experience with it?


It wasn't great.  I was less than pleased with it.  I think I'll have to get a different reference book as well.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Warrior said:


> i attended the August online classes from PPI, which one did you attend August or July?


I used the OnDemand course.  I knew it was going to be difficult to stay on schedule with the live course with family and work schedule.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've always wondered how good this book is:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1259642585/?coliid=I24BRXL3MWTCXZ&amp;colid=2DY4UGZS02VRE&amp;psc=1&amp;ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Never seen anyone mention it before.


----------



## bdpalmer

SparkyBill said:


> Did you guys that just took the exam "feel" like you could "attempt" almost every problem, but had problems coming up with correct numbers, or did you feel for multiple questions you were like "what the heck? What's that? How would anyone know this?" type questions?
> 
> Sorry I'm taking it for the first time in April and I'm just curious how it actually felt while taking the test.


I passed this cycle while attempting every problem and didn't guess on any questions without eliminating at least 1 answer choice first. I took Zach Stone's course and followed his advice for studying. One of the things that was recommended to us was to take as many practice exams as you can. I took 5 total practice exams (NCEES official practice exam, Zach's Practice Exam, Graffeo's, and both Engineering Pro Guide exams plus their code exam). If I had more time I would have taken the complex imaginary exams too. The key from this is that you'll be seeing all sorts of questions from different sources. I was still surprised by some questions on the exam, there was a lot more theory questions than on the practice exams, but nothing that totally stumped me. I was able to make an educated guess on every problem.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've always wondered how good this book is:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1259642585/?coliid=I24BRXL3MWTCXZ&amp;colid=2DY4UGZS02VRE&amp;psc=1&amp;ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> Never seen anyone mention it before.


Never heard of that one either.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

bdpalmer said:


> I passed this cycle while attempting every problem and didn't guess on any questions without eliminating at least 1 answer choice first. I took Zach Stone's course and followed his advice for studying. One of the things that was recommended to us was to take as many practice exams as you can. I took 5 total practice exams (NCEES official practice exam, Zach's Practice Exam, Graffeo's, and both Engineering Pro Guide exams plus their code exam). If I had more time I would have taken the complex imaginary exams too. The key from this is that you'll be seeing all sorts of questions from different sources. I was still surprised by some questions on the exam, there was a lot more theory questions than on the practice exams, but nothing that totally stumped me. I was able to make an educated guess on every problem.


Did you print and take all of Zach's notes/quizzes, and did you feel that alone was a amazing resource? I mean I plan on taking my text books, and nec books etc, but all of his notes/quizzes filled up a 5" binder for me that I plan on bringing along with Justins ENGR pro guides book.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Never heard of that one either.


It's 1600+ pages. Huge book.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Don't forget we (www.electricalpereview.com) have a brand new practice exam released last exam semester that has been really well received:  Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide by Electrical PE Review, INC

It is some of our best material.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I heard Power Reference Manual by Camara was pretty bad. I didn't get it, so does anyone else have experience with it?


I have it and I used it for the exams. It helped in some areas, others it fell really flat. 



Chattaneer PE said:


> I've always wondered how good this book is:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1259642585/?coliid=I24BRXL3MWTCXZ&amp;colid=2DY4UGZS02VRE&amp;psc=1&amp;ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> Never seen anyone mention it before.


I think I have an older edition of this but I never used it for the exams. 



Zach Stone said:


> Don't forget we (www.electricalpereview.com) have a brand new practice exam released last exam semester that has been really well received:  Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide by Electrical PE Review, INC
> 
> It is some of our best material.


I did that practice test twice and highly recommend it. 

I cried after the 2nd time I took it since it finally felt possible that I could pass the test. And I did.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have it and I used it for the exams. It helped in some areas, others it fell really flat.


I think the biggest complaint I've heard is that it's really big and full of a lot of "filler" information that isn't needed on the exam. So that makes it a little time consuming to get through. Accurate?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think the biggest complaint I've heard is that it's really big and full of a lot of "filler" information that isn't needed on the exam. So that makes it a little time consuming to get through. Accurate?


Probably. I went thru it hard when I first got it for my first attempt in Oct 2015. But since them, I've used it more sparingly. 

But it's a thing I spent money for, it was marginally useful so I  brought it and used it lol


----------



## bdpalmer

SparkyBill said:


> Did you print and take all of Zach's notes/quizzes, and did you feel that alone was a amazing resource? I mean I plan on taking my text books, and nec books etc, but all of his notes/quizzes filled up a 5" binder for me that I plan on bringing along with Justins ENGR pro guides book.


I did and it took up two 3" binders. I used it for about 70-80% of non code questions. Then I did my code questions, and finally pulled out my other references to finish everything else. Zach doesn't have every formula ever in his materials but has the most relevant ones in there that you will use. He's also got great notes in each chapter that gives you enough information to answer a lot of the theory questions. A lot of reference materials are way to detailed and want to show you how formulas are derived which tends to be a timewaster when trying to look for your answer for a 6 minute problem


----------



## Coffee

Chattaneer PE said:


> I heard Power Reference Manual by Camara was pretty bad. I didn't get it, so does anyone else have experience with it?


 I bought it and it has a lot of fundamentals in it with only about a fourth of the book being useful for the actual exam.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer PE said:


> These are _*really* _good in addition to the complex imaginary exams:
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1731454155/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_jO89DbCKH0H0G[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1095317660/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_kO89DbBGMRSV2[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1726729826/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_nO89Db6Z946QV[/SIZE]


Could not agree more.  Very good material.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can't reiterate enough how close some of these questions are to awesomeness.
> 
> Like, *real* close.... Like "this" *fingers touching* close.


Did you buy all of them? Is the book just formulas and theory and the tests are only practice tests?


----------



## GeorgiaEng

I took and passed the 2019 Oct Exam first try. I am selling my reference materials.


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Did you buy all of them? Is the book just formulas and theory and the tests are only practice tests?


Yes I bought them all. Two practice tests and a formula book. I liked the layout of the formula book because it was broken down to match the exam specification sheet.


----------



## Shamsdebout

Chattaneer PE said:


> I heard Power Reference Manual by Camara was pretty bad. I didn't get it, so does anyone else have experience with it?


I think the new one may be more geared to the new format of the exam.  The one I had was not very helpful.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GeorgiaEng said:


> I took and passed the 2019 Oct Exam first try. I am selling my reference materials.


You cannot sell stuff in the main forums. You can do so in the yard sale forum


----------



## GHermann

MEtoEE said:


> My score was 43/80 in October 2018.
> 
> I took it for the second time and scored 40/80 this past October.
> 
> I'm attaching both diagnostics.  I took the weekend to chill and reflect.  I'm still at a loss to explain how I could have possibly done worse.  How is it possible I got 50% of this wrong?  I must be way overconfident on the material I think I know.
> 
> I've took Zach's course before the first exam and went heavier on timed practice exams the second time around.  I've taken NCEES, Graffeo, Eng Pro Guides (both of them including the one on Codes) and Zach Stone's practice exam, the one he issued last fall.  I have the Complex Imaginary exams, but never took any of them since I thought the ones mentioned above were more challenging and it was better to do those, even multiple times instead of CI.
> 
> I thought I put in plenty of time, but maybe I"m one of those students who just need more time for all this stuff to sink in.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions/advice.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 15486
> 
> 
> View attachment 15487


I studied about the same material, and it looks like I got about the same results as well.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Zach Stone said:


> Don't forget we (www.electricalpereview.com) have a brand new practice exam released last exam semester that has been really well received:  Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide by Electrical PE Review, INC
> 
> It is some of our best material.


This practice test helped me tons with some topics I needed help with.  After I took it, I put the solutions in my binder but organized them by topic.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have it and I used it for the exams. It helped in some areas, others it fell really flat.
> 
> I think I have an older edition of this but I never used it for the exams.
> 
> I did that practice test twice and highly recommend it.
> 
> I cried after the 2nd time I took it since it finally felt possible that I could pass the test. And I did.


I cried after I took it the first time because it beat me up so bad.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Wow_PE! said:


> This practice test helped me tons with some topics I needed help with.  After I took it, I put the solutions in my binder but organized them by topic.


Glad it helped @Wow_PE!


----------



## CoquiPR

MagicSmoke said:


> Based on what I've read here, I may just get the CI practice problems (vol 1-4) and the NCEES practice exam to run through, as well as this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0988187612/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1
> 
> I already have a couple of books that arrived to me after the test (Power Systems by Glover and Electrical Machines by Wildi) that will provide me with more motor and power systems questions.


Those are excellent references. You should add Justin's Engineering Pro Guides. They made the difference in my performance on April'19. I passed.

I wish I had it the other time I tried the exam (April '18)

https://www.engproguides.com/power-pe-exam-study-guide-tools.html


----------



## CoquiPR

Chattaneer PE said:


> I heard Power Reference Manual by Camara was pretty bad. I didn't get it, so does anyone eghtslse have experience with it?


If you can carry it to the exam, bring it. I thought it would be useless, I had second thoughts to carry it to the exam. Finally I brought it and, boom, I found the information needed in it. I know that the Camara book is dense and huge. But I think that if I hadn't brought it, I would have lost a few points, and may be the difference between Pass/Fail.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> These are _*really* _good in addition to the complex imaginary exams:
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1731454155/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_jO89DbCKH0H0G[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1095317660/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_kO89DbBGMRSV2[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/1726729826/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_nO89Db6Z946QV[/SIZE]


@Chattaneer PE, I just purchased these books from someone but they are 2018 edition. do you know if the latest edition has a similar problems with the 2018 one?

Also, do you recommend bringing these practice exam books to the exam? Or just leave them and use these just for practice during the review?


----------



## Orchid PE

BebeshKing said:


> @Chattaneer PE, I just purchased these books from someone but they are 2018 edition. do you know if the latest edition has a similar problems with the 2018 one?
> 
> Also, do you recommend bringing these practice exam books to the exam? Or just leave them and use these just for practice during the review?


It's up to you.

A lot of people have different methods. Some take the sample exams, some copy each problem and solution to a separate page and put that in a binder sorted by topic.

I took the sample exam books with me, but I didn't need to pull them out.


----------

